
Tell HN: GitHub now leaks if you're a paying customer - lunch
If you&#x27;re a paying Github user you may now notice a badge on your profile, denoting your subscription level (Pro, etc).<p>I&#x27;d prefer this information not be made automatically public.
======
thsowers
It's on the mouseover of profiles as well :/

I also dislike this gamification of subscriptions

